# Kelley vs Dadant smoker



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

Im in the market for a a smoker and wonder if you prefer one over the other. 

the main differences i see is that the Kelley bellows are actually made of leather while the Dadant is a synthetic material. and also the Dadant has a finger heat shield with cage while the kelley has only the wire cage. 

at this point im kind of leaning towards the kelley as i like the idea of the leather....


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

Mann Lake's yellow PVC bellows are great. Much easier to squeeze. last well and the skins are replaceable for a low cost. Wouldn't buy anything else after using these.
Nick
gridleyhollow.com


----------



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

i dont know why but in all the smoker threads everyone seems to bash the mann lake versions quality. im glad you chimed in ill keep it in mind!


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

BTW. My Mann lake bellows are attached to the best dadant smoker. Cant vouch for the actual mann lake smoker, just the bellows.:banana:
Nick
gridleyhollow.com


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

I make my own and get better results. I use a Spradling type material for its flexibility and embers don't attack it like leather which gets a little stiff from the heat.
Leakproof bellows produces more smoke to the barrel with lots less effort. when the smoker is dying down it also helps establishing a better burn again. I use a punched can in the barrel also to save on ashes and cleanout.


----------



## melliferal (Aug 30, 2010)

funwithbees said:


> BTW. My Mann lake bellows are attached to the best dadant smoker. Cant vouch for the actual mann lake smoker, just the bellows.:banana:
> Nick
> gridleyhollow.com


I recently bought one of the ML smokers with the PVC bellows and I'll second funwithbees' opinion. Great action and output, I wouldn't use anything else.

The firebox is a firebox; it seems as good as others I've had in the past. But the bellows can be bolted to any standard smoker's bracket.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry, "none of the above" Find a Woodman from the 70's if you want the best.

Crazy Roland


----------



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

Lol I wish I could find one most I have seen look like relics


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

fivekai said:


> and also the Dadant has a finger heat shield with cage while the kelley has only the wire cage.


I don't get this "finger heat shield" on the Dadant, what the heck is that?


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Looked in the catalog as no models are listed in this thread, Dadant 4x10 is offered with or without a finger shield. The only thing I can say is, the Kelly 4x7 silver cloud looks suspicioiusly like a Dadant when sat side by side with the Dadant, as in the only thing different is the logo on the bellows.


----------



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

Think I might go with the Dada 10 inch with heat shield and just order mannlake bellows since many seem to like these plastic bellows.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Here ya go, this is what every self respecting beekeeper around here used in the 70's. Quality craftsmanship plus bonus naked asbestos cloth inside the heat shield. Only weak point was the hinge which almost always eventually let go.

My original one is long gone but picked this one up in an auction a few days ago.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Love my Dadant Smoker. This IS my original from the 70's. No heat shield, but never been burned or started a fire. Still use it exclusively.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

And when did Dadant buy Woodman? Might you actually have a rebadged Woodman?

Crazy Roland


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

The very same I believe Mike.  I think they could be purchased a little cheaper without the guard, or else your guard was removed at some point. Mine, I'll keep the guard but clean out the asbestos at some point.

Roland, Woodman never made it here to my knowledge, or else it was before my time. But after that pic you posted the other day, I do believe these smokers were rebranded Woodmans. I used this smoker already to work a couple yards, and despite I haven't had one of these in my hand for likely more than 20 years, could still get the different feel, reminded me of the old days.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Oldtimer said:


> I think they could be purchased a little cheaper without the guard, or else your guard was removed at some point.


I purchased this one brand new in 79? It never had a guard. Can't believe I'm still using it. I guess if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Roland said:


> And when did Dadant buy Woodman?


Dadant's catalog says "in the 1970s" ...



> These smokers are of the original Bingham design that is of time proven quality. Dadant's have been manufacturing these smokers since they acquired the A.G. Woodman company in the 1970s, and are proud to produce the smoker that everyone tries to duplicate.
> 
> http://www.bluetoad.com/publication/?i=61394&p=21



A previous smoker thread with Dadant/Woodman comments: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?294607-Smokers


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Dadant 39.95









Kelly 45.95









Albia China... 6.00

Hmmmm......


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Why does "Dadant" smoker say Kelley on it?


----------



## newbury (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr.Beeman said:


> View attachment 16711
> 
> 
> Kellys 45.95
> ...


Shouldn't that be"
View attachment 16713
View attachment 16713
View attachment 16713
View attachment 16713
View attachment 16713
View attachment 16713

Alibaba china ... $36.00

/edit or maybe 10 of them for $60 if there is a minimum order?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Seeing mine is nearing 50 years old, I'll sell it for only $225.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Oldtimer said:


> Here ya go, this is what every self respecting beekeeper around here used in the 70's. Quality craftsmanship plus bonus naked asbestos cloth inside the heat shield.


Does it say anything under the Dadant logo?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

In fact I hadn't noticed but it does.

Barely discernible now but it is stamped 
Dadant & Sons Inc
Hamilton 6234

As an aside, I can remember, from a long time ago, similar smokers with ACORN stamped on the back. Anyone know what that was?


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

A friend purchased one of those Chinese smokers. When he tried to use it smoke came out everywhere except where is was supposed to. 

Vince


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I try not to buy something obviously made by slaves.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> Barely discernible now but it is stamped
> Dadant & Sons Inc
> [HIGHLIGHT]Hamilton 6234[/HIGHLIGHT]


Most likely there was a "1" also at one time. The zip code for Dadant in 'Hamilton Illinois' is 62341. Zip codes were first implemented in 1963, so the smoker is newer than that.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Oldtimer said:


> 6234


There's a 1 after the 4, but might be worn off.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Very possible, I had to use a magnifier to make it out, very faded.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Wonder if Dadant could date ours based on the bellows. Two different years? Two different options, I would think less likely.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I'll email them. What's the number on yours Barry and Mike?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Oldtimer said:


> Barely discernible now but it is stamped
> Dadant & Sons Inc
> Hamilton 6234


That's funny, I never paid any attention to this. Mine has the exact same thing stamped under the "D" logo. I don't see a "1". Doesn't appear to be worn off, just not there.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Do both your smokers have this detail for the lugs that attach the bellows to the brackets? The screw is ground to a point.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Bought this in 1978. Guards and such were available, but this was cheaper. No identifying mark anywhere.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

A different era for sure.


----------



## dobees2 (Mar 8, 2015)

Rub it,see if a genie comes out


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Think it might be Christina Aguilera ??


----------

